# MK3 roadster pics



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Now the new mk3 tt coupe has been released, has anyone managed to get any official pics or even any official information about the roadster version IK can not seem to find anything anywhere :?


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Nothing announced yet - probably later in the year


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

here you go (photoshop).


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

^^^Good effort!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

patatus said:


> here you go (photoshop).


Like it, a lot!


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

patatus said:


> here you go (photoshop).


I'm getting me one of those!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yey! Quite convincing that


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

thanks, good effort! very nice indeed! :mrgreen:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

That is one of the best Photoshops I have seen .

Very impressive


----------

